# wlan (rtl-8185): verbindung, aber kein Ping

## CampinoDesign

Hi!

Ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Wlan-Karte.

```
05:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
```

In meinem Kernel hab nur CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y gesetzt und als Treiber benutze ich das rtl-wifi Projekt (http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/)

Die Installation der Treiber klappt soweit, modprobe ebenfalls.

Starte ich das init-script läuft ebenfalls alles sauber durch.

Das Wlan Device hat die IP 192.168.2.1 und routet(e) meinen Laptop (192.168.2.2) ins Netz.

Mit der Treiberversion aus dem Portage hat das alles schonmal geklappt, nur bin ich seit dem 2.6.20er Kernel auf dieses neue Projekt ausgewichen - iptables sollte daher damit nichts zu tun haben.

```

# route -n

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan1

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

Die Karte wird erkannt und dank dem neuen Treiber sogar mit vollen 54Mb/s:

```

iw- und ifconfig:

wlan1  802.11b/g linked  ESSID:"schleppmi"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency=2.462 GHz  Cell: 02:19:D2:00:01:A7

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s

          Retry:on   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

wlan1  Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:13:F7:18:94:C4

          inet Adresse:192.168.2.1  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:9 errors:2515 dropped:14817 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:269 errors:6 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:1484 (1.4 Kb)  TX bytes:18279 (17.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:18 Speicher:ffffc2000003c000-ffffc2000003c100

```

Wie zu sehen versuch ich es im Moment noch ohne Verschlüsselung - nun erstmal zu dem Problem:

Mit dem Laptop wird das Netz gefunden und ich kann mich erfolgreich "einwählen", es scheitert aber in beide Richtungen ein Ping.

Ethereal zeigt mir jedoch an, dass die ARP Kollegen gesendet werden.

```

# cat /proc/net/rtl8180/wlan0/stats-rx

RX descriptor not available: 0

RX incomplete (missing last descriptor): 0

RX not data: 2520

RX descriptor pointer lost: 0

RX error int: 0

RX fifo overflow: 7593

RX int: 16820

RX packet: 9

RX bytes: 1484

RX DMA fail: 0

# cat /proc/net/rtl8180/wlan0/stats-tx

TX normal priority ok int: 316

TX normal priority error int: 4

TX high priority ok int: 0

TX high priority failed error int: 0

TX low priority ok int: 217

TX low priority failed error int: 3

TX bytes: 18790

TX packets: 276

TX queue resume: 0

TX queue stopped?: 0

TX fifo overflow: 0

TX beacon: 18381

TX beacon aborted: 0

```

Das seltsame ist, dass hin und wieder nach einem Channel-Wechsel mal ein Ping-Versuch eine Antwort bekommt. Leider ist das aber nicht reproduzierbar.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was da genau los ist?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Störquellen sind wohl auch ausgeschlossen, auf dem Laptop wird mir eine Qualität von 100% angezeigt (aufm PC sinds 0/100 ?!) - die Kabel die hinter meinem PC liegen lagen früher da auch schon und da gabs keine Probleme.  :Question: 

Gruß,

Lars

----------

## laffel

Hello,

Wenn Ping nur sporadisch klappt kann man gut davon ausgehen das es probleme beim routing gibt. Deine default route scheint mir auch falsch zu sein

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ziel             Router           Genmask   Flags    Metric   Ref  Use Iface
> 
> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0       UG       0         0         0 eth0
> ...

 

wenn du über wirless gehen willst, musst die ändern so dass wlan1 als interface benutzt wird.

----------

## CampinoDesign

Hi!

Die Routes sind tendenziell okay, daran liegts nicht.

Hat jemand noch andere Ideen?

Der Ping hat bisher nur vom PC zum Laptop aus geklappt, wobei natürlich bei der geringen Erfolgsrate das nichts heißen muss   :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruss,

Lars

edit\

Hab grad eben die Pakete gecheckt. Die Ping-Versuche vom PC gehen raus und werden vom Laptop empfangen. Der Laptop antwortet auch darauf, aber die Pakete kommen nicht aufm PC an.....  :Shocked: 

----------

## dakjo

Nochmal, da scheint was mit dem routing nicht zu passen.

Gib uns doch mal ein '/sbin/route -n'

----------

## CampinoDesign

Steht im ersten Post drin   :Idea: 

Bei einem Vergleichsrechner, der nach dem gleichen Prinzip den Laptop über den PC routet schaut das Routing genauso aus  :Exclamation: 

Gruss,

Lars

----------

## dakjo

Da kann ich nur sagen, das das routing falsch ist. Wenn du kein eth0 angeschlossen hast, laufen die pakete ins nirvana, weil der rechner nur versucht über eth0 zu antworten. mach doch einfach mal ein ifconfig eth0 down oder lösch mal die default route und guck was dann dabei rauskommt.

----------

## CampinoDesign

Das versteh ich nicht so ganz. Wenn ich über den PC den Laptop anpinge, kommt der Ping über Wlan aufm Laptop an. Nur die Antwort vom Laptop halt eben nicht aufm PC.....

----------

## theotherjoe

zeigt doch nur das das routing auf dem PC in ordnung ist...

----------

## CampinoDesign

genau das wurde ja vorhin in Frage gestellt   :Shocked: 

----------

## theotherjoe

CampinoDesign, nur zum verstaendnis, die route -n ausgabe ist

vom Laptop?

```

# route -n 

Kernel IP Routentabelle 

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface 

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan1 

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0 

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo 

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0 

```

das gateway ist also 192.168.1.1, dein wlan1 ist aber 192.1682.0, also

ein anderes subnetz. kannst du mal wlan1 mit ner statische IP addresse

starten (zB. 192.168.1.10 oder so) und dann versuchen den PC zu pingen?

----------

## CampinoDesign

Ne, die ist vom PC - auf dem Laptop ist ein vorinstalliertes proprietäres OS....  :Embarassed: 

192.168.1.1 ist mein Gateway für den PC - ein Router im LAN

192.168.1.4 ist die IP vom PC im LAN

192.168.2.1 ist die IP vom PC im WLAN - die fungiert als AccessPoint

192.168.2.2 ist die IP vom Laptop im WLAN

Der Laptop wird dann über den PC ins LAN geroutet.

Gruss,

Lars

----------

## theotherjoe

ok, und das laptop gateway 192.168.2.1 ?? 

wie sieht denn traceroute 192.168.1.1 bzw 192.168.1.4 aus?

was ich mich ausserdem frage: ist es normal das wlan1 

keine information ueber link qualitaet und signal/noise level zurueck

gibt (iwconfig),  das wirkt fuer mich alsob noch keine assoziation 

zustande gekommen ist?

----------

## CampinoDesign

Laptopgateway ist die PC WLan IP, also 192.168.2.1

Warum Wlan1 keine infos über die Quali hat weiß ich nicht, normal ist es bestimmt nicht - vielleicht liegts auch am Treiber....

----------

## voldemort13

Hast du mal eth0 deaktiviert?

Bei mir blockiert eth0 wlan0, es funktioniert nur eins zur Zeit.

----------

